# looking for an inexpensive pocket cruiser



## Soundtrackzz (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi guys (and girls) im looking to buy my first real boat. Ive had a dinghy or two but nothing substantial. Im looking for a pocket cruiser in the 22ft range and wanted to know some good models to look at. The primary waters will be the ohio river around louisville and the boat will most likely be in the water all season. Ill list some qualities im looking for in some order of importance.

Fits within a budget of roughly $3000
Seaworthy
Easily singlehanded
Stable
Accomodations for weekend trips (head & galley)
Easy to work on
Low maintenance 
Easy to trailer


Im not afraid of a semi project boat but id like to be able to sail it from the get go. It doesnt have to be a racer but able to sail in normal to semi light winds is a plus.

Any input you all have would be greatly appreciated

Thanks!
Zach


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Find a Catalina 22 and go look at it; there are close to 15,000 of them, so they are easy to find. If you don't like it, you'll at least have a better idea what you want.

Because there are so many, you could probably find one that you can afford.

I believe the 22 meets all your criteria, the swing keel is very easily trailered; the wing keel less so.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

What do you have for a tow vehicle...? 

That will make a bit of difference on choices...


----------



## Soundtrackzz (Oct 16, 2011)

the tow vehicle is a nissan pathfinder. it has a 6000 lb towing capacity


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

I bought an aquarius 23 for the same purpose and priced less than that.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Tanzer 22, Challenger 24, Grampian 23, a Mac 26 D would all be suitable, and all in your budget.


----------



## aeaston (Aug 5, 2011)

The Tanzer 22 gets my vote. There are bunches of them out there, and they also have a pretty active group over on yahoo groups. Pretty well any specific maintenance task or bit of advice you could ever want for that boat can be found there by searching the archives. And if not, they're pretty friendly and quick to respond too.

I had a Tanzer 22 for 3 years, was my first "real" boat as well. Pretty basic forgiving boat, and fun to sail to boot.

-Adrian


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Plenty of Catalinas and O'days out there to fit your needs. You could also try a Compac 23. Most are over your budget but you might find a deal or project boat.


----------



## Soundtrackzz (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks guys. Catalinas and Odays are what im going to focus on. I appreciate the input


----------



## Sail The World (Sep 25, 2011)

sirius 22 is another option... no head though


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Sirius 21/22 has a head. It's tucked in the v-berth, fwd of the dinette.


----------



## sevseasail (Jan 15, 2007)

A word on the Catalina 22.
The OP mentioned he wanted to keep the boat in the water all year long. I bought a catalina 22 a couple of weeks ago and I love it so far, but the owner's manual says the swing keel version was not meant to be kept on the water all year long, so maybe one of the other keel configurations will be best for that purpose.
On the other hand, the OP also mentions the ability to trailer and I know the Catalina 22 with the wing keel, although trailerable, is not easy to launch from the trailer, that is, you still need a lift (so I've been told..).


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

San Juan 21 to name another. I keep thinking their is one called a baba 21 or 22?!?!?! might be a different B name tho. Many of these styles from the late 60's to early 80's produced. Hunter has a nice 21-22 IIRC also. Do stay away from the Bayliner Buccaneer versions, or the Reinel sailboat......not good! Except for going sideways........

marty


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

Try an Oday 22


----------



## Sail The World (Sep 25, 2011)

bljones said:


> Sirius 21/22 has a head. It's tucked in the v-berth, fwd of the dinette.


i stand corrected!


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

aeaston said:


> The Tanzer 22 gets my vote. There are bunches of them out there, and they also have a pretty active group over on yahoo groups. Pretty well any specific maintenance task or bit of advice you could ever want for that boat can be found there by searching the archives. And if not, they're pretty friendly and quick to respond too.
> 
> I had a Tanzer 22 for 3 years, was my first "real" boat as well. Pretty basic forgiving boat, and fun to sail to boot.
> 
> -Adrian


I second the Tanzer as a good option. I almost bought a 26 in good shape, with outboard and dingy for 3900 (occasionally the practical side of me shudders when I remember this and that I paid double for my smaller, older and more needy Contessa). Not necessarily a pretty boat but fairly well built. I take them to be a small notch above hunter/Catalina but other's may not.


----------

